# IVF HCG Shot more than 36 hours before collection



## monreith (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi,

Has anyone ever had their egg collection scheduled for more than the reccommended 36 hours after taking the HCG shot? I have been advised to take it at 6pm on Saturday and then I will be in theatre on Monday at 7.45 am. Thats almost 38 hours later...am I worrying too much?

Also, I take synarel at 7am and 7pm and I have ben told to only take the 7am sniff on Saturday and not do the 7pm one. Is this ok? I have read that there is a chance of ovulating early will not taking my 7pm sniff increase the chances of this?

Please can anyone tell me of their experience with this.

Thanks


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi,

I think I must have been on a different protocol to you as I took cetrotide by injection to down reg on the flare protocol but I had to stop it after I triggered.  I assume it is to make sure that the trigger jab is not stopped from maturing your eggs which is what I have always been told it does.
I hope this helps but obviously I'm no expert but I'm such a worrier about ovulating early as it happened to a friend of mine.  I have however had 4 ec's and never had that problem and know that it is extremely rare.  I guess we all worry about everything at every stage.  If you are in any doubt about the timing try call your clinic tomorrow.

Good luck. x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Monreith
Sorry, don't know the answer to your question.  With both my cycles, I had to take the HCG shot 36 hours before EC (it was actually about 36.5 hours before by the time I was actually in the room getting it done). Also, I was on one-a-day Buserelin injections rather than two a day sniffs.  However, I have to say that my clinic was very strict on the exact timing of the HCG shot on both my cycles, and the 36-hour interval is what is mentioned in all the books I've read.  On the other hand, all clinics seem to have their own ways of doing things. If I was in your position, I would definitely phone and check with the clinic again before tomorrow evening, if only to put my mind at rest!!! Good luck with your EC/ET and the 2ww!

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi 

I had my trigger injection at 7:30pm on Sat & my EC was scheduled at 8:30am the following Monday. 

The leaflet handed out from the hospital did mention EC is around 36-37 hours from trigger injection.

If you're still worried is there any way you can phone your hospital to check?

Good luck on Monday

Ronnie


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

Try not to worry.

From what I know the HCG injection has to be taken 36-40 hours before collection.  There is no way theatre could be arranged for exactly 36 hours as they can't say for sure how long it will take to collect eggs from each lady and if there are any complications during Egg Collection of any particular patient.

Good Luck

Melissa


----------

